# /closed



## Never walk alone (15. April 2013)

.


----------



## Cumulonimbus (16. April 2013)

Guten Morgen , 

schade das ihr auf einem PvP-Server seit. Das was du da schreibst liesst sich nämlich gar nicht mal so schlecht. Nur 70 Member ? Das ist doch recht ordentlich. Ich hab ne Gilde die nur aus 4 Leuten besteht und LvL25 ist ^^. Ich habe vorher die ganze Zeit Alli gespielt und wollte nun eine Kariere bei der Horde beginnen um auch mal die andere Seite kennen zu lernen. Nun bin ich auf Lorderon vertreten. Er ist zwar ein Alliserver aber er ist mir empfohlen worden.

Naja euch viel Erfolg mit eurer Gilde.


----------



## Never walk alone (22. April 2013)

.


----------



## Never walk alone (30. April 2013)

.


----------



## Never walk alone (11. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Never walk alone (2. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Never walk alone (20. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Never walk alone (8. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Never walk alone (4. August 2013)

.


----------

